
Ask HN: Symfony Framework? - jamesmp98
How is Symfony going these days. Is it still a big player in PHP Frameworks, or has Laravel completely taken over?
======
jwdunne
I think Laravel's popularity, which is greater than Symfony, mandates
Symfony's continued experience.

Laravel uses a tonne of Symfony packages under the hood.

The other thing is that I think they serve different purposes.

Laravel makes a lot of decisions for you. There's a structure and conventions
out of the box. It's like the Rails of PHP at the moment. This makes it great
for small to medium sized projects and especially rapid prototyping.

Symfony doesn't do this. It's a component, configuration based framework. This
is great where the flexibility is needed. Larger projects are a prime example.

------
0x0
Symfony core components are also the foundation of Silex, which I find to be a
more straight-forward and less opinionated framework than Laravel.
[https://silex.symfony.com/](https://silex.symfony.com/)

